# For the Dewalt guys



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

I know there are a lot of Milwaukee fans here, but i got these Dewalt brushless drills and i ****in love them.



DCD790
DCF886


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

You would really love a fuel set lmao... no seriously I used Dewalt for a long time and had no complaints


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the same :thumbsup:
Did you buy them in a kit?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I have both Milwaukee and Dewalt I will say Dewalt is the clear winner, clear as in I can spot it when I leave it laying around easier. :thumbup:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I actually like Dewalt more, but we made the switch to Milwaukee because of the warranty. 

I believe it's 3 years on the tool and something close for the batteries. 

I smoked an 18v Dewalt in less than a year and got a 1/2" drill bit stuck in the next one. Moved on to Milwaukee.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the impact. It's fantastic.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

M.A.R said:


> I have the same :thumbsup:
> Did you buy them in a kit?



yup, i bought the combo set.

and wow, there's a lot of dewalt hate here!:boat:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> yup, i bought the combo set.
> 
> and wow, there's a lot of dewalt hate here!:boat:


No hate, just minor leagues!  
Oh no I didn't! !

Nice looking drills.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chknkatsu said:


> I know there are a lot of Milwaukee fans here, but i got these Dewalt brushless drills and i ****in love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuck! You're a plumber, correct? I'm lovin' my fuels.......


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

chknkatsu said:


> I know there are a lot of Milwaukee fans here, but i got these Dewalt brushless drills and i ****in love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both in the older, 18volt models. Love 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I use dewalt but it seems like my chuck doesnt get tight enough so i have to be careful and not drop a hole saw onto a customers new floor


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

sparky402 said:


> I use dewalt but it seems like my chuck doesnt get tight enough so i have to be careful and not drop a hole saw onto a customers new floor


do you have an older model? the chuck on the one i have is the newer ratcheting chuck that really cranks down.

my main reason for going dewalt is because my last shop used dewalts for years and they never failed and we did a lot of deck jobs so they got BEAT. they got thrown, crushed by rebar, soaked by rain, stepped on, and kicked; but they never failed. they ended up getting a contract or something with milwaukee and within the first month half the fleet was in the trash or being sent out for repairs


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

chknkatsu said:


> do you have an older model? the chuck on the one i have is the newer ratcheting chuck that really cranks down.
> 
> my main reason for going dewalt is because my last shop used dewalts for years and they never failed and we did a lot of deck jobs so they got BEAT. they got thrown, crushed by rebar, soaked by rain, stepped on, and kicked; but they never failed. they ended up getting a contract or something with milwaukee and within the first month half the fleet was in the trash or being sent out for repairs



My dewalt set is only 3-4 years old at most. I have a problem no matter how tight i get it by hand if i am drilling with a spade or hole saw i know to keep it facing up because it will slide out.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Hmm.. Complain to Dewalt, maybe they'll help you out. I've never had trouble with mine. If you go online and "register" your tools on their site they might let you go through there for warranty. I registered a few of my tools after having them over a year and according to the site my warranty began right when I registered.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I chose dewalt for the same reason: place I worked used them and they got beat daily but never failed. I mean beat.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The new Dewalt brushless are OK in my opinion but what I really want to know is why that Belimo damper actuator is installed with the clamp way off centre like that? :laughing:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Rollie73 said:


> The new Dewalt brushless are OK in my opinion but what I really want to know is why that Belimo damper actuator is installed with the clamp way off centre like that? :laughing:


I didn't notice that ... I was looking at the crappy window :blink:


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> The new Dewalt brushless are OK in my opinion but what I really want to know is why that Belimo damper actuator is installed with the clamp way off centre like that? :laughing:


it is centered the picture just makes it look weird lol.:whistling2:


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

emtnut said:


> I didn't notice that ... I was looking at the crappy window :blink:


it's an old mechanical room guys! everything in there is crappy, crooked or screwed up lol


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sparky402 said:


> I use dewalt but it seems like my chuck doesnt get tight enough so i have to be careful and not drop a hole saw onto a customers new floor


Milwaukee chucks always loosen up. You just get in the habit of tightening it up on the fly.

With regard to the Milwaukee warranty - sure it's good but a tool does you no good while it's at the repair depot. Don't get me wrong, I use Milwaukee all the time but they're not infallible.


----------



## HackMaster (Sep 4, 2015)

The only thing I think my DeWalts ever had on my Milwaukee's was the Rhom chucks, they are the best chucks made but even DeWalt quit offering them :/ 
I'm buying old junkers from the swap shop to rip the chucks off. Hell, its actually a great way to but them. You can buy a junk Drill with a premium $60 chuck for $10 - $20 and they hardly ever have problems. Just lube them before installing on your new Drill and it'll last longer then the drill does.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

HackMaster said:


> The only thing I think my DeWalts ever had on my Milwaukee's was the Rhom chucks, they are the best chucks made but even DeWalt quit offering them :/
> I'm buying old junkers from the swap shop to rip the chucks off. Hell, its actually a great way to but them. You can buy a junk Drill with a premium $60 chuck for $10 - $20 and they hardly ever have problems. Just lube them before installing on your new Drill and it'll last longer then the drill does.



i didnt know you could take older chucks and put them on new drills. care to share info on this?


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I got a 20V DeWalt kit in 2012 with the hammer drill and sawzall and I've dogged it. I became a little
Disappointed in the hammer drill performance over time but it got me through. I recently replaced it with a brushless hammer drill and I'm happy with it.

Those Milwaukees are just too heavy to be lugging day in and day out. The best thing they have going in the cordless department is a 28V deep cut band saw


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a boatload of DeWalt 7.2v-18v that I have only used myself on my jobs and around my house. It all works fine and only had batteries go bad. At the last shop I worked in the pile of broken tools in the tool crib was mostly yellow with one or two red tools in the mix. There were days that new DeWalt stuff came back for repair day one. The toolcrib guy has nightmare stories about repair estimates on DeWalt. Never had any issues with Bosch there either.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Recently got a DC995 brushless three speed hammer drill. The bit falls out while in high speed only. It has a Rohm chuck. Easy to find if you Google the problem and even a YouTube video showing it happen.

Took it to a DeWalt service center where they replaced the chuck but it still did it. Replaced with a brand new drill which still did it too.

I had been emailing and calling DeWalt about this. Finally one day returned a call on a message left which came from Nashville for some reason. They patched me to a service center there where I talked to a guy who was nice enough to send me a Jacobs chuck from a previous model, end of problem!

The worst part was removing the chuck from the drill. I expected to see Loctite but none was found. Boy was that sucker tight on there!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wptski said:


> Recently got a DC995 brushless three speed hammer drill. The bit falls out while in high speed only. It has a Rohm chuck. Easy to find if you Google the problem and even a YouTube video showing it happen.
> 
> Took it to a DeWalt service center where they replaced the chuck but it still did it. Replaced with a brand new drill which still did it too.
> 
> ...



How much time have you lost on this drill ? Could have bought a Milwaukee or Makita and never though about any of this again. Imagine if you were paying a crib guy to handle all this stuff with a bad chuck.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> How much time have you lost on this drill ? Could have bought a Milwaukee or Makita and never though about any of this again. Imagine if you were paying a crib guy to handle all this stuff with a bad chuck.


No loss time as I'm retired. I find many people just bitch on online because DeWalt and two service centers never heard of the problem before.

I've read of Makita chucks doing the same also and some say "no" keyless chuck is worth as damn but opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wptski said:


> No loss time as I'm retired. I find many people just bitch on online because DeWalt and two service centers never heard of the problem before.
> 
> I've read of Makita chucks doing the same also and some say "no" keyless chuck is worth as damn but opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one.


I have a lot of DeWalt stuff and it has lasted but it used daily and I don't abuse it. In the shops I worked in it seems that it doesn't hold up like other brands. The last place I worked they had so much problems with the B guys breaking cordless tools they bought a Ryobi set and sent it out. It was till going strong when I left at two years in. I've heard they bought newer lion batteries since then.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> I have a lot of DeWalt stuff and it has lasted but it used daily and I don't abuse it. In the shops I worked in it seems that it doesn't hold up like other brands. The last place I worked they had so much problems with the B guys breaking cordless tools they bought a Ryobi set and sent it out. It was till going strong when I left at two years in. I've heard they bought newer lion batteries since then.


The Li-Ion packs are great but you have to watch the charging rates. DeWalt and Milwaukee both are slamming the packs for quicker charging times.

The DeWalt kits that come with a 2 Ah battery come with a 2A charger but a kit that comes with 4 Ah battery comes with a 4A charger. Put the 2 Ah battery on the 4A charger and it gets jammed at 2C. Most cell manufactures suggest 1.6A charging rate for the largest Li-Ion cells available today.

I either use the correct charger for the pack or a 3A 30V linear power supply to charge my 20V max 2A, 4A and 5A packs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wptski said:


> The Li-Ion packs are great but you have to watch the charging rates. DeWalt and Milwaukee both are slamming the packs for quicker charging times.
> 
> The DeWalt kits that come with a 2 Ah battery come with a 2A charger but a kit that comes with 4 Ah battery comes with a 4A charger. Put the 2 Ah battery on the 4A charger and it gets jammed at 2C. Most cell manufactures suggest 1.6A charging rate for the largest Li-Ion cells available today.
> 
> I either use the correct charger for the pack or a 3A 30V linear power supply to charge my 20V max 2A, 4A and 5A packs.



You bring up valid points there. Sometimes I think other than weight the nicads are still king.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

wptski said:


> The Li-Ion packs are great but you have to watch the charging rates. DeWalt and Milwaukee both are slamming the packs for quicker charging times.


The Milwaukee batteries are packed with electronics. One of the best batteries on the market. I suspect they totally control what happens to that battery.

https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/lithium-ion


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

daveEM said:


> The Milwaukee batteries are packed with electronics. One of the best batteries on the market. I suspect they totally control what happens to that battery.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/lithium-ion


Nope! I you lookup the charger's PDF you will see that they slam the packs just like DeWalt. This Smart Battery Tech stuff just means that it reads the battery ID to see if it's a 12V or 20V Max in DeWalts case and/or they have a battery level LED. Other than that they are as dumb as a box of rocks! Who needs a Bluetooth battery app??


----------

